# Sigma 10-20mm vs. Tokina 12-24 (or other?)



## lyonsroar (Jun 16, 2011)

So long story short I'm going to the mountains on vacation in July and I want to get some really good photos.  All I've got at my disposal currently is the 50mm f1.8, the 18-55mm, and the 75-300mm.  I'm wanting a wide angle for the mountains/ landscapes.  My problem is that I live in the plains (Omaha) and I'm concerned that the wide angle I purchase won't have any use once I get back from vacation.

I want to buy a new lens, not really interested in renting at this point.  I've gone on long enough being cheap.  I've decided that this photography thing will be a long term commitment, so I'm ready to start spending some serious money.

I primarily shoot automotive in town.  So I guess my question is: how applicable ins a W/A for automotive shooting?  I'm thinking it would be pretty good, but... I haven't used one.  Searching FlickR for "wide-angle automotive" yields some interesting stuff.

Then my other question is which is the better lens, the Sigma 10-20mm or the Tokina 12-24?  The Sigma is wider, but the Tokina has the constant f4 aperture which could prove useful.  The Sigma is cheaper ($480,) but the Tokina ($550) seems to be built better according to reviewers.

Any opinions from people who have used both?  Or one of them?


----------



## Geaux (Jun 16, 2011)

A wide angle will have more use afterwards than a fisheye imo, so I don't think an UWA is a bad purchase.  Ever since I got my 10-20, I hardly change lenses (could be a bad thing, but I LOVE this lense).  I used it a TON on my euro vacation for two weeks.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jun 16, 2011)

From the reviews I have read online, Tokina is suppose to be a better lens.  I have a Tamron 10-24mm, which is on par with the sigma.  The edge of the Sigma and Tamron lenses will be very soft at wide open.  I typically shoot my Tamron at f/8 or above.  I'd get the Tokina if I have the money.

As far as using wide angle lens, it can be fun with perspective exaggeration.  Get close, real close! You gotta watch for things that get into your composition though, especially when your view finder is not 100%.


----------



## Geaux (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah, if I had the cash (Wife had a budget for my xmas present), I would have gone after the Tokina 11-16 b/c of the rave reviews it gets.  BUT, can't say I'm unsatisfied with my purchase though.  Like Vtec above, I shoot f/8 as much as possible too, no need for shallow dof on a wide angle imo, so it doesn't bother me much


----------



## McNugget801 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ahem... 11-16 f2.8

its worth every penny


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 16, 2011)

I went with the Canon 10-22mm.  I love that lens.


----------



## lyonsroar (Jun 16, 2011)

Geaux said:


> Yeah, if I had the cash (Wife had a budget for my xmas present), I would have gone after the Tokina 11-16 b/c of the rave reviews it gets. BUT, can't say I'm unsatisfied with my purchase though. Like Vtec above, I shoot f/8 as much as possible too, no need for shallow dof on a wide angle imo, so it doesn't bother me much



What is your experience with edge softness with the Sigma?



McNugget801 said:


> Ahem... 11-16 f2.8
> 
> its worth every penny





Big Mike said:


> I went with the Canon 10-22mm. I love that lens.



Unfortunately these two are not in the budget at this time.  $550 is already the very top end.


----------



## Dao (Jun 16, 2011)

Just FYI:
Welcome to Abe's of Maine - Cameras and Electronics since 1979 had the Sigma 10-20mm f4-5.6 on sales for $399 yesterday.   Today, it went back up a little.  $429 out of the door.

In case you are ready to by the Sigma


----------



## lyonsroar (Jun 16, 2011)

Dao said:


> Just FYI:
> Welcome to Abe's of Maine - Cameras and Electronics since 1979 had the Sigma 10-20mm f4-5.6 on sales for $399 yesterday. Today, it went back up a little. $429 out of the door.
> 
> In case you are ready to by the Sigma



Interesting.  That's still way cheaper than anywhere else I've seen it.
THANKS!


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Jun 16, 2011)

I would go with the Tokina, I used to own it. I now have the canon 10-22 which is great, but I don't think you will miss the extra 2mm when back at home. The Tokina is also well built.  Very solid. Although if you want to have the widest range available without overlapping focal lengths on your 18-55 as much, go with  the Sigma.


----------



## Geaux (Jun 16, 2011)

lyonsroar said:


> Geaux said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, if I had the cash (Wife had a budget for my xmas present), I would have gone after the Tokina 11-16 b/c of the rave reviews it gets. BUT, can't say I'm unsatisfied with my purchase though. Like Vtec above, I shoot f/8 as much as possible too, no need for shallow dof on a wide angle imo, so it doesn't bother me much
> ...



Something you're going to have to realize is that a lense as wide as 10mm, you're always going to see "softness" at the edges.  As far as softness all around, I don't have any real issues with it, especially at f/8.  Just a tad sharpening in post (or not) and you'll be golden.

Example shots of Sigma at 10mm (which is all I shoot on mostly)


----------



## lyonsroar (Jun 16, 2011)

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> I would go with the Tokina, I used to own it. I now have the canon 10-22 which is great, but I don't think you will miss the extra 2mm when back at home. The Tokina is also well built.  Very solid. Although if you want to have the widest range available without overlapping focal lengths on your 18-55 as much, go with  the Sigma.


 
That's what I was thinking.  When I get back home and am back shooting my automotive stuff am I going to miss that 2mm?  I really don't think so...
I still think I'm leaning towards the Tokina.



Geaux said:


> lyonsroar said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux said:
> ...



I realize they'll be softness at the edges regardless, but does the Tokina do a better job of minimizing this?  When looking at real world pictures though, you're right, the softness isn't as noticeable.
I also had questions about the Sigmas "feel."  Some describe it as light and cheap.  Do you feel it is well built and will last a good long time?  Not like the 50mm build...  I take good care of my stuff too, but I like for something to feel solid and well built.

Great shots BTW.  I miss Europe.  I wish I could go back now with my photographic knowledge.


----------



## Overread (Jun 16, 2011)

You might find this comparative review here of help, it compares the Tamron 10-24, Sigma 10-20 f/3.5, Sigma 10-20, Canon 10-22 and  Tokina 11-16  

Juza Nature Photography

Granted I know some are more than your budget, but it gives you an idea of their performances against each other in the market.


----------



## lyonsroar (Jun 16, 2011)

Overread said:


> You might find this comparative review here of help, it compares the Tamron 10-24, Sigma 10-20 f/3.5, Sigma 10-20, Canon 10-22 and  Tokina 11-16
> 
> Juza Nature Photography
> 
> Granted I know some are more than your budget, but it gives you an idea of their performances against each other in the market.



GREAT link!

It seems the Sigma might be the way to go.  IF I go with the Sigma, the price is right so I could get a Tiffen CPL ($60) with it as well which may prove useful, especially when shooting cars like I often do.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 16, 2011)

McNugget801 said:


> Ahem... 11-16 f2.8
> 
> its worth every penny


----------



## Geaux (Jun 16, 2011)

lyonsroar said:


> I realize they'll be softness at the edges regardless, but does the Tokina do a better job of minimizing this?  When looking at real world pictures though, you're right, the softness isn't as noticeable.
> I also had questions about the Sigmas "feel."  Some describe it as light and cheap.  Do you feel it is well built and will last a good long time?  Not like the 50mm build...  I take good care of my stuff too, but I like for something to feel solid and well built.
> 
> Great shots BTW.  I miss Europe.  I wish I could go back now with my photographic knowledge.



I've never held the Tokina, but I don't have a problem with the build quality of the Sigma.  Truthfully, it's the heaviest lense (from feel, never weighed it) in my bag and I have a 35 1.8 and 18-270 Tamron.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Jun 16, 2011)

Geaux said:


> lyonsroar said:
> 
> 
> > I realize they'll be softness at the edges regardless, but does the Tokina do a better job of minimizing this?  When looking at real world pictures though, you're right, the softness isn't as noticeable.
> ...



Tokina is heavier (1.19 lbs ) compared to the Sigma's 1.14 Just kidding


----------



## lyonsroar (Jun 17, 2011)

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> Geaux said:
> 
> 
> > lyonsroar said:
> ...



That's a deal breaker right there.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jun 17, 2011)

Geaux said:


> Yeah, if I had the cash (Wife had a budget for my xmas present), I would have gone after the Tokina 11-16 b/c of the rave reviews it gets.  BUT, can't say I'm unsatisfied with my purchase though.  Like Vtec above, I shoot f/8 as much as possible too, no need for shallow dof on a wide angle imo, so it doesn't bother me much



True there is really no need for f2.8 if your intention is for landscape photography. but if you like to take pictures of people the f2.8 might be good to have. More artsy. and i know a lot of people that use the tokina 11-16. not even one of them has ever had a bad thing to say about it.

but the sigma is really good too. never heard any complaints about it either.


----------



## tyler_h (Jun 17, 2011)

DiskoJoe said:


> Geaux said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, if I had the cash (Wife had a budget for my xmas present), I would have gone after the Tokina 11-16 b/c of the rave reviews it gets.  BUT, can't say I'm unsatisfied with my purchase though.  Like Vtec above, I shoot f/8 as much as possible too, no need for shallow dof on a wide angle imo, so it doesn't bother me much
> ...



at 11mm focused to 2.4m you have 1.16 to infinity in focus... pretty sure there has been more than one circumstance when a couple of extra stops can help get a shot handholdable at acceptable ISOs.


----------



## lyonsroar (Jun 19, 2011)

Sorry to bump this, BUT

I bought a Sigma 10-20mm today!
This lens cost more than my camera did when I bought it!  :lmao:

I got tired of weighing the positives and negatives of the two and just picked.


So I've got one last question.  Those of you who have used the Sigma 10-20, do you use slim mount filters or can you get away with regular ones?  How bad is the vignetting?
I'm getting a CPL for my birthday so I need to tell people which one to get me!


----------



## sroc3 (Jul 13, 2011)

I have a D5100 and was researching like mad.....drove me nuts for a while actually.  I decided on getting the Sigma 10-20mm - and will do so this weekend!   Woo Hoo!!!!

I was comparing to:
- Tokina 11-16mm - Apparently has the best reviews of the bunch, BUT no autofocus and shorter zoom length.
- Nikon 10-24mm - It's $900 (FAIL).  Couldn't justify price, build is "plasticky" and the reviews were on par with the Sigma.

Sigma wins for me because:
- Price ($430.00 - ish)
- Sharpness and CA reviews aren't bad at all (not the best, but still darn good)
- Build is solid
- Autofocuses

go to Digital Cameras: Digital Photography Review, News, Reviews, Forums, FAQ - my fave review site and you can make direct comparisons too.

Get the Marumi UV Filter btw.  Great price and the filter is sick.  Happy shooting and post some pics!


----------



## Edsport (Jul 14, 2011)

If you want wide angle just for the vacation you could use your 18-55mm and take several shots (up, down and across) and combine them in software...


----------



## Cheesy_DSLR_Man (Jul 14, 2011)

lyonsroar said:


> Sorry to bump this, BUT
> 
> I bought a Sigma 10-20mm today!
> This lens cost more than my camera did when I bought it!  :lmao:
> ...



i just got my sigma 10-20mm on Saturday and since then i haven't put it down, great little lens, enjoy it, brilliant for getting landscapes in


----------



## hammadw (Aug 10, 2011)

URGENT QUESTION. Please

I have canon eos 550d and I wanted to buy either the:

1) sigma 10-20mm f4-5.6 lens 
Or
2) canon 10-22mm f4

My question :  which lens will mount on the eos 550d?
And which lens is better?

Thanks


----------



## Geaux (Aug 10, 2011)

Both will fit on your Canon.  How much are you willing to spend will be your next question lol.


----------



## hammadw (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you.  I found one on line for $430 sigma 10-20mm


----------

